# Arguments contra abortion



## Craig

I made two posts on abortion on my blog...I even figured out YouTube and made a video post.

The video post, in my opinion, is a bit booring, I repeat the same words over and over again...there were a TON of things I would have changed, except I spent so much time figuring out formatting the video and using windows movie maker, that I just let it go as is.

Those that are into presup, can you let me know if I'm employing that method well? I'm listening to Bahnsen over and over again and I'm trying to get a certain mastery of it to be effective in apologetics, but especially as it relates to evangelism.

Here's a link to what I wrote.

[video=youtube;yzQA2cN3Sg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzQA2cN3Sg8&feature=PlayList&p=7705F37ED6F3D48B&index=0[/video]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

The blog was great.... will look at the video later.


----------



## Cheshire Cat

I didn't watch the video but I did read your blog entry. "pro-choice" and "pro-life" can be misleading. They are both applied within specific contexts. Is the abortion advocate pro-choice when it comes to a man's choice to rape a woman? I would like to think most people would say NO. How about a killer's choice to murder another person? They would likely say NO. That is what is under discussion in abortion arguments; whether or not it is murder. Is the anti-abortion advocate pro-life when it comes to the life of a condemned criminal guilty of capital punishment? Many would say NO. How about an innocent unborn entity? Yes. So there are qualifications that are attached to the labels. Really they are just political linguistic devices that I could care less for.


----------



## Craig

caleb_woodrow said:


> I didn't watch the video but I did read your blog entry. \"pro-choice\" and \"pro-life\" can be misleading. They are both applied within specific contexts. Is the abortion advocate pro-choice when it comes to a man's choice to rape a woman? I would like to think most people would say NO. How about a killer's choice to murder another person? They would likely say NO. That is what is under discussion in abortion arguments; whether or not it is murder. Is the anti-abortion advocate pro-life when it comes to the life of a condemned criminal guilty of capital punishment? Many would say NO. How about an innocent unborn entity? Yes. So there are qualifications that are attached to the labels. Really they are just political linguistic devices that I could care less for.


I guess what I wanted to do, though, is hang the one in favor of infanticide with his own logic to show him those things.

Thanks for the comments, I uploaded a second video on YouTube [video=youtube;qgCWbfa1oQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgCWbfa1oQI[/video].


----------



## Puritan Sailor

Craig said:


> I made two posts on abortion on my blog...I even figured out YouTube and made a video post.
> 
> The video post, in my opinion, is a bit booring, I repeat the same words over and over again...there were a TON of things I would have changed, except I spent so much time figuring out formatting the video and using windows movie maker, that I just let it go as is.
> 
> Those that are into presup, can you let me know if I'm employing that method well? I'm listening to Bahnsen over and over again and I'm trying to get a certain mastery of it to be effective in apologetics, but especially as it relates to evangelism.
> 
> Here's a link to what I wrote.
> 
> Here's my video



I think you did well at briefly reducing their view to absurdity. I think you could do better at clarifying "justice." Genesis 9 would help. All men are made in the image of God, and therefore to murder one in that image is so heinous a crime that only death is sufficient etc. Justice can be redefined in various ways too by opponents.


----------



## Craig

Puritan Sailor said:


> I think you did well at briefly reducing their view to absurdity. I think you could do better at clarifying \"justice.\" Genesis 9 would help. All men are made in the image of God, and therefore to murder one in that image is so heinous a crime that only death is sufficient etc. Justice can be redefined in various ways too by opponents.


You're right...I didn't take enough time to actually define justice...with my rambling, it would have just made it too long, I guess.

I re-edited one of my videos: [video=youtube;v0Lpm6IMrrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0Lpm6IMrrg[/video]

Then made a response to an atheist repulsed at my views: HERE


----------

